# Breaking seiryu stones



## kheops (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello,

Has anyone of you broken seiryu stones in small pieces?

Do you have any technique that you'd recommend?

I don't have break their natural look. Although, all my stones are way too big.



Thank you,


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i would use a diamond wheel on a grinder. you might be able to use a stone chisel and a hammer.


----------



## kheops (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you. I stopped at Home Depot today and I got myself a chisel. I'll reduce the size of the rocks.

It's hard to gauge properly. The creation process has started!


----------

